# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Igor [Άγιος Κωνσταντίνος]

## PIANOMAN

χειμωνας 2003 
 ΑΓ. ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ στο λιμανι της Αιγινας.

ag kostantinos.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

KΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ στην αιγινα το 2006.Ξερει καποιος παντοφλολογος κατι περισσοτερο για αυτην?

flip flop (13).JPG

----------


## xara

> KΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ στην αιγινα το 2006.Ξερει καποιος παντοφλολογος κατι περισσοτερο για αυτην?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89160


Το καράβι βρίσκεται κάπου στη δυτική αφρική, με το όνομα *IGOR*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ελάχιστες πληροφορίες που μπόρεσα να μαζέψω. Κατασκευάστηκε το 1967 (άγνωστο σε μένα που) με Ν.Π 2574 και ΙΜΟ 9093701.
Δούλεψε σαν Ro/Ro στην Αίγινα (όπως λένε και οι φίλοι) αλλά και στο Ρίο μεχρι το 2007 όπου και πουλήθηκε στο Καμερούν.
Εδώ το ΑΓ. ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ (IGOR) το 2003 όσο μπορεί να φανεί, στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Σε πρώτο πλάνο η τρόπιδα του Μαχητή και δίπλα το Θάσος VI. Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. 

ΑΓ. ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 01 (IGOR).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατασκευάστηκε το _1967_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2574_ όπως σωστά έγραψες Παντελή, στο ναυπηγείο _Σάββα_ στο Πέραμα (Νέο Ικόνιο). Τον αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 9093701_ όμως δεν τον είχε από κατασκευής του. Τον απέκτησε πολύ αργότερα, ή όταν συμπλήρωσε 35ετία (2002-2003) και ξεκίνησε να δουλεύει ως φορτηγό στον Αργοσαρωνικό, ή όταν πουλήθηκε στο Καμερούν στη Δυτική Αφρική, τον _Σεπτέμβριο 2007_.

Πλοίο στη γραμμή Ρίου - Αντίρριου για όλα του τα χρόνια στην χώρα μας. Το είδαμε σε δημοσίευμα με _τα πλοία της γραμμής_ από τον _Μάιο 1969_, και δούλεψε σε αυτή μέχρι τις αρχές της δεκαετίας 2000, όταν και δώθηκε σε χρήση η γέφυρα του Ρίου.

Eκτός από τις δύο πολύ όμορφες φωτό στα δύο πρώτα ποστ του παρόντος θέματος, να το δούμε σε ακόμα μία από το shipspotting, στην Αίγινα τον Σεπτέμβριο 2006.

ShipSpotting.com

© Sebastiaan Toufekoulas

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μάρτιος _2008_, και βλέπουμε το _IGOR - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ_ ημιβυθισμένο στο νησί Corisco της Ισημερινής Γουινέας. Το πλοίο βέβαια ανελκύστηκε, επισκευάστηκε και συνέχισε να δουλεύει, μιας και τέτοια περιστατικά στην Αφρική είναι σχεδόν .....ρουτίνα.

flickr_Joaquín Giraldo M_01.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Joaquin Giraldo M_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κοιτώντας φωτο από την κατασκευή του Ιωάννης Καρνέσης, βρήκα .....αυτό. 
Απρίλιος 2005 και το ¶γ. Κωνσταντίνος κάνοντας ελασματουργικές εργασίες στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Σε πρώτο πλάνο η γάστρα του Ιωάννης Καρνέσης.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΚΑΡΝΕΣΗΣ-04.jpg

----------


## George1991

P1010024.jpgP1010025.jpgP1010026.jpgP1010027.jpgP1010028.jpg

----------


## George1991

P1010029.jpgP1010031.jpgP1010034.jpgP1010038.jpgP1010040.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε _George1991_ σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ.





> Κοιτώντας φωτο από την κατασκευή του Ιωάννης Καρνέσης, βρήκα .....αυτό. Απρίλιος 2005 και το Αγ. Κωνσταντίνος κάνοντας ελασματουργικές εργασίες στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Σε πρώτο πλάνο η γάστρα του Ιωάννης Καρνέσης.
> 
> ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΚΑΡΝΕΣΗΣ-04.jpg


Βρε αθεόφοβε !!!!! Εντάξει, κανείς δεν το αμφισβητεί ότι είσαι ο πατριάρχης του διαδικτύου σε οτιδήποτε αφορά τα αμφίπλωρα (έρωτας σου μεγάλος !!!), και γνωρίζω καλά ότι εκείνα τα χρόνια τα μόνα πλοία που φωτογραφίζες εκτός από τα αμφίπλωρα, ήταν τα .....αμφίδρομα !!!!! Αλλά, ούτε έστω μία φωτογραφιούλα δεν είχες χαλαλίσει να το τραβήξεις μονάχο του το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ??? Ούτε να το σκέφτομαι δεν θέλω πόσες παντοφλίτσες θα μπορούσες να είχες τραβήξει τότε αν ήθελες.....

Και μιας και ξαναζεστάθηκε σήμερα το θέμα, να κάνουμε και μία διόρθωση. Στο ποστ _Νο 4_ (λίγο πιό πάνω), δεξιά στην φωτογραφία δεν είναι το ΘΑΣΟΣ VI αλλά το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ. Και μάλιστα όχι μόνο προ επιμήκυνσης αλλά και πριν την τοποθέτηση πρύμα των δύο τσιμινιερων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> _To  Αγιος Κωνσταντινος σε καρτποσταλ στο ebay
> γνωριζουμε κατι   για την  συγκεκριμενη  παντοφλιτσα 
> 
> _http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-CORFU...AAAOSwnHZYRbLE


Όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ και σπάνια βέβαια αφού βλέπουμε για πρώτη φορά το φέρρυ _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ_ του παρόντος θέματος στην πρώτη του μορφή, προ μετασκευής(ων).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ και σπάνια βέβαια αφού βλέπουμε για πρώτη φορά το φέρρυ _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ_ του παρόντος θέματος στην πρώτη του μορφή, προ μετασκευής(ων).


_ Να  την  δουμε  παλι γιατι κατα την μεταφορα του  μηνυματος κατι δεν πηγε καλα  

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-PATRA...cAAOSwux5YRZOo

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γιώργο να προσθέσω το Άντζελα και τον Αγ.Κωνσαντινο του Ρίου που είχαν πάει Νιγηρία και ξαναγύρισαν πρώτου πωληθούν μια και καλή ξανά στην Αφρική.





> Τώρα, όσον αφορά το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ_, ειλικρινά "πέφτω απ' τα σύννεφα" !!!! Ασχολούμαι με την ιστορία των πλοίων μας ανοικτού τύπου (κοινώς παντόφλες) εδώ και χρόνια, έχω καταναλώσει εκατοντάδες (για να μην πω χιλιάδες) ώρες στο ψάξιμο και ταυτοποίηση στοιχείων. Το ότι όμως το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ_ είχε πουληθεί στην Νιγηρία, πήγε και δούλεψε εκεί και κατόπιν επέστρεψε και πάλι στην χώρα μας...... το ακούω για πρώτη φορά. Το απόλυτα βέβαιο είναι ότι το πλοίο εμφανίζεται στα αρχεία των Ελληνικών νηολογίων ως νηολογημένο στον Πειραιά με α/α 2574 συνεχώς από το 1965 (όταν δηλώθηκε η ναυπήγηση του) έως και το 2007 όταν και διαγράφηκε από αυτά οριστικά λόγω πώλησης του στην Αφρική (Καμερούν).  Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, είναι κάπως απίθανο να πήγε να δουλέψει στην Νιγηρία με Ελληνική σημαία και το Ελληνικό του όνομα και να γύρισε πάλι μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα πίσω.
> 
> Αν έχεις ωστόσο περισσότερα στοιχεία (το τονίζω, στοιχεία) τα αναμένω με ενδιαφέρον.





> Γιώργο για το Αγιο Κωνσταντίνο δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω τίποτε περισσότερο  ούτε εάν πήγε με το ίδιο όνομα ούτε με ελληνική σημαία....το ότι ήταν πωλημένο ειτε ναυλωμένο στο εξωτερικό είναι σίγουρο  κατά πάσα πιθανότητα Νιγηρία( θα ξαναρωτήσω αν και δύσκολο να βρω τέτοιου είδους στοιχεία  ) διότι μου το είπε εδώ και χρόνια άνθρωπος που δούλευε σε αυτό και ''ζει'' το Ρίο-Αντίρριο εδώ και 60 χρόνια από τότε που γεννήθηκε.





> Τότε φίλε μου Σωτήρη, και μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιο αδιάψευστο στοιχείο, εγώ θα παραμείνω και θα επιμείνω στα όσα γνώριζα μέχρι σήμερα για το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ. Και αυτό διότι αφενός υπάρχει η αδιάψευστη καταγραφή στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια που ανέφερα στο προηγούμενο μου ποστ (μην την επαναλαμβάνω), αφετέρου δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσες φορές έχω ακούσει για "κάποιον που θυμόταν κάτι" και το οποίο τελικά είχε αποδειχθεί λάθος. Όταν τα χρόνια περνούν, οι θύμησες αδυνατίζουν και πολύ εύκολα μπορεί να μπερδέψει κάποιος ένα πλοίο με ένα άλλο, πόσο μάλλον μια παντόφλα με μιά άλλη. Μου έχει τύχει πολλές φορές, πίστεψε με, και όχι σε συζήτηση απλά με "κάποιον ναυτικό", αλλά με παλιούς ναυπηγούς και πλοιοκτήτες παντοφλών (τρανταχτά ονόματα) από Πέραμα - Σαλαμίνα - Ελευσίνα, στο πλαίσιο της ενασχόλησης μου με την ιστορία των Ελληνικών παντοφλών.
> 
> Άλλο πράγμα τα στοιχεία, άλλο το "άκουσα από κάποιον". Διότι εσύ άντε και καλά το άκουσες, ο άλλος όμως.... καλά το θυμόταν ??? Ιδού η απορία !!!





> Φυσικά Γιώργο θα παραμείνεις σε αυτά που πιστεύεις έως τώρα(πίστεψε με κι εγώ το ίδιο ακριβώς  θα έκανα στη θέση σου)....Ασφαλώς η πληροφορία που μου μεταβίβασε οικείο άτομα δεν είναι απαραίτητο να αληθεύει διότι και αυτός με τη σειρά του άκουσε διάφορες εικασίες για το που μπορεί να πήγε το πλοίο ....*αν* πήγε......από δεύτερους η τρίτους......από την άλλη δεν διαθέτω στοιχεία να αποδείξω το αντίθετο οπότε το θέμα ας το δεχτούμε σαν θεωρία και τίποτε περισσότερο....πάντως εγώ θα προσπαθήσω από τη μεριά μου να μάθω κάτι περισσότερο ανεπίσημα βεβαία......αλλά ποιος ξέρει ίσως κάποτε  καταλήξουμε κάπου..έως τότε...σιγήν  ιχθύος!!





> Το πλοιο Αγιος Κωνσταντινος ειχε παει στην Νιγηρια προ μετασκευης και γυρισε πισω η απιθανη ιστορια ειναι οτι το πλοιο ενω υπηρχαν χρεη απο τους Ναυλωτες εβγαλε ο δικαστης οτι χρωστανε οι πλοιοκτητες(πραγματα τρελα)και το κραταγαν δυο πολεμικα πλοια της Νιγηριας με τον στολαρχο! Ο Στολαρχος λαδωθηκε και το πλοιο εφυγε νυχτα και το κυνηγουσαν τα πολεμικα πλοια αλλα δεν το σταματουσαν!αλλα χρονια και πολυ ωραιες αναμνησεις και ιστοριες!Το πλοιο δουλεψε με ελληνικο πληρωμα και σημαια


Φίλε _George1991_ σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα στοιχεία που μας παρέθεσες (με τα οποία βεβαίως δικαιώνεται και ο φίλος μας _sotiris97_), πραγματικά απίστευτη ιστορία. Τώρα, για να λες ότι είχε πάει στην Νιγηρία πρό μετασκευής, λογικά θα ήταν κάπου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας "80. Μπορούμε να μάθουμε κάτι περισσότερο για την χρονολογία ??? Ακόμα, δούλεψε για καιρό εκεί ή για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα ???

Τέλος, ας σημειώσουμε ότι σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου, είχε ναυλωθεί στην Νιγηρία (και άρα δεν μπορούμε να το συμπεριλάβουμε στα πλοία μας ανοικτού τύπου που πουλήθηκαν στο εξωτερικό και κάποια στιγμή επέστρεψαν και πάλι στην χώρα μας), καθώς επίσης και το ότι πήγε εκεί με το ίδιο όνομα, Ελληνικό πλήρωμα και Ελληνική σημαία, άρα εξηγείται έτσι αυτό που έγραψα ότι στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια δεν εμφανίζεται ποτέ αυτή η "περιπέτεια" του στην Νιγηρία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

'Ενα αρκετά περίεργο στοιχείο έρχεται να προστεθεί στο ιστορικό του πλοίου. Στο _MARINE NEWS_ του Ιουνίου _1977_, (MARINE NEWS June 1977 Journal of the WORLD SHIP SOCIETY) βρίσκουμε την αναφορά ότι το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ_ ...διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα το _1974_, μόλις επτά χρόνια μετά την ναυπήγηση του !!! Κάτι που προφανώς βέβαια δεν ισχύει για ...προφανείς λόγους.




> _AGIOS KONSTANTINOS_, 436/67 - m.ferry, is reported to have been sold by  P. Karahalios, K. Papageorgiou & E. Kelessidis, Greece, to Greek  shipbreakers and broken up at Perama in 1974.


Λογικά εσφαλμένη αναφορά, ή κάτι άλλο ???

----------


## npapad

Κάτι περίεργο παίζει με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο. Φαίνεται να είχε διαφορετικό ΙΜΟ στην αρχή... Δείτε στοιχεία από τον Lloyd's Register 1974-75.
There is something strange about this ship. Looks like she had a different IMO number in the beginning. Details from the 1974-75 Lloyd's Register.

AGIOS KONSTANTINOS *(IMO 6819532)*, built 1967 (N. Savvas Shipyard - Perama), 436 gt, reg. at Piraeus (off. no 2574), call sign SZRZ, 41,2 m X 9,14 m. Engines : 2 oil 640 BHP Maybach Mercedes-Benz Motorenbau (Friedrichshafen). Owners : P. Karahalios, K. Papageorgiou & E. Kelessidis.

Και τα 2 ΙΜΟ πάντως φαίνεται να είναι σωστά... Μήπως το Marine News είχε δίκιο κατά το ήμισυ και έφαγε καμιά ριζική ανακατασκευή το 1974  αντί για διάλυση ? (που φαίνεται πιο πιθανό για πλοίο 7 ετών...). Επίσης κάποια στιγμή φαίνεται να είχε διαστάσεις 63,7 m X 17,2 m.... Δείτε εδώ :
http://www.vesseltracking.net/ship/a...ntinos-6819532

Both IMO numbers seem to be correct. Maybe Marine News was partly right and the ship had a reconstruction in 1974 instead of being broken up ? (which is more probable for a 7 year old ship...). Also the dimensions appear different at some point (63,7 m X 17,2 m). Look here :
http://www.vesseltracking.net/ship/a...ntinos-6819532

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πράγματι πολύ περίεργα στοιχεία Νεκτάριε μου. Ακόμα και αν _"έφαγε καμιά ριζική ανακατασκευή το 1974  αντί για διάλυση"_ όπως λες, ποιός ο λόγος να μην διατηρήσει το αρχικό του _ΙΜΟ 6819532_ (ή μήπως τον διατήρησε) ??? Να σημειωθεί δε ότι τον δεύτερο αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 9093701_ τον απέκτησε πολύ αργότερα από το 1974, λογικά την δεκαετία 2000.




> Κατασκευάστηκε το _1967_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2574_ όπως σωστά έγραψες Παντελή, στο ναυπηγείο _Σάββα_ στο Πέραμα (Νέο Ικόνιο). Τον αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 9093701_ όμως δεν τον είχε από κατασκευής του. Τον απέκτησε πολύ αργότερα, ή όταν συμπλήρωσε 35ετία (2002-2003) και ξεκίνησε να δουλεύει ως φορτηγό στον Αργοσαρωνικό, ή όταν πουλήθηκε στο Καμερούν στη Δυτική Αφρική, τον _Σεπτέμβριο 2007_.


Όσον αφορά δε τις διαστάσεις 63,7 m X 17,2 m (αρχικές 41,2 m X 9,14 m.) έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν οι τελικές του, αυτές δηλαδή που έχει μέχρι και σήμερα, ή όχι ??? Θα μπορούσε άραγε, όλη αυτή η ιστορία ("διάλυση", αλλαγή ΙΜΟ) να είχε κάποια - οποιαδήποτε σχέση με την περιπέτεια που είχε το πλοίο όταν είχε ναυλωθεί στην Νιγηρία ??? (διάβασε τρία ποστ παραπάνω). Ο φίλος μάλιστα που μας είχε γράψει γι αυτήν, είχε αναφέρει ότι :




> Το πλοιο Αγιος Κωνσταντινος ειχε παει στην Νιγηρια προ μετασκευης και γυρισε πισω.......

----------


## npapad

> Πράγματι πολύ περίεργα στοιχεία Νεκτάριε μου. Ακόμα και αν _"έφαγε καμιά ριζική ανακατασκευή το 1974  αντί για διάλυση"_ όπως λες, ποιός ο λόγος να μην διατηρήσει το αρχικό του _ΙΜΟ 6819532_ (ή μήπως τον διατήρησε) ??? Να σημειωθεί δε ότι τον δεύτερο αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 9093701_ τον απέκτησε πολύ αργότερα από το 1974, λογικά την δεκαετία 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> Όσον αφορά δε τις διαστάσεις 63,7 m X 17,2 m (αρχικές 41,2 m X 9,14 m.) έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν οι τελικές του, αυτές δηλαδή που έχει μέχρι και σήμερα, ή όχι ??? Θα μπορούσε άραγε, όλη αυτή η ιστορία ("διάλυση", αλλαγή ΙΜΟ) να είχε κάποια - οποιαδήποτε σχέση με την περιπέτεια που είχε το πλοίο όταν είχε ναυλωθεί στην Νιγηρία ??? (διάβασε τρία ποστ παραπάνω). Ο φίλος μάλιστα που μας είχε γράψει γι αυτήν, είχε αναφέρει ότι :


Ψάχνοντας στα directories για περισσότερα στοιχεία ανακάλυψα ότι το Greek Shipping Directory αναφέρει ότι "πουλήθηκε για διάλυση το 1976" και μετά τίποτα, η Skolarikos Maritime Databank δεν το αναφέρει καθόλου όπως και ο μεταγενέστερος Lloyd's Register 1979-80 που έχω. Υποθέτω ότι θα ξαναφάνηκε στον Lloyd's Register όταν πήρε το καινούριο ΙΜΟ πολύ αργότερα. Για τα Ελληνικά directories λοιπόν όπως και για το Lloyd's Register (για πάρα πολλά χρόνια) ήταν ένα πλοίο "φάντασμα".

Από τη μέχρι τώρα έρευνα, η εκτίμηση μου είναι ότι το πλοίο διαγράφηκε από τους Registers το 1974 ως "διαλυθέν" (ακυρώνοντας και το παλιό ΙΜΟ). Προφανώς η διάλυση δεν ολοκληρώθηκε και το πλοίο μάλλον μετασκευάστηκε χωρίς όμως να ζητηθεί νέο ΙΜΟ γι' αυτό και δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά μετά από αυτό (για όλους θεωρείτο διαλυμένο). Όταν αργότερα ζητήθηκε νέο ΙΜΟ θεωρήθηκε ότι ήταν πλοίο που δεν είχε ποτέ στο παρελθόν νούμερο γι' αυτό και πήρε καινούριο. Η μόνη σύνδεση με το παρελθόν του είναι ο αριθμός νηολογίου που έμεινε ίδιος (δεν έγινε προφανώς διαγραφή από τα νηολόγια). Τονίζω όμως ότι αυτό είναι η εκτίμηση μου, χωρίς να μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω.

Αξίζει μάλλον μια έρευνα στα νηολόγια μια και εκεί αναφέρονται και οι μετασκευές/ανακαταμετρήσεις/αλλαγές διαστάσεων για να δούμε πότε μετασκευάστηκε...

----------


## npapad

Και 2 φωτογραφίες που του τράβηξα στις 20-8-2006 στην Αίγινα.
20060820110256.jpg20060820135936.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάμε λοιπόν παρακάτω, μιας και νομίζω ότι αρκετά ασχοληθήκαμε με τα ...ΙΜΟ του πλοίου.

Να προσθέσω μόνο, ότι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ήταν αδελφό πλοίο με το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ _του Πόρτο Ράφτη_, όπως μπορούμε να διαπιστώσουμε αν συγκρίνουμε _αυτή τη φωτό_ του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ από την Νάξο, με _αυτή τη φωτό_ του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ (προ μετασκευής) από το _shipfriends.gr_. Μόνες τους διαφορές (από όσο μπορώ να διακρίνω) το ότι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ είχε σκεπασμένο γκαράζ, και η γέφυρα του ήταν ένα ντεκ ψηλότερα. Και τα δύο βέβαια είχαν κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο Ν. Σάββα στο Πέραμα το 1967 και 1968, και τα δύο -συμπτωματικά πιστεύω- αναφερόντουσαν ότι διαλύθηκαν το 1974 στο Πέραμα.

Άρα τελικά το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ (ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ) είχε περισσότερα αδελφάκια από ότι πιστεύαμε !!! 

Νεκτάριε, να παρατηρήσω ότι σε _αυτή τη φωτό_ που ανέβασες χθες, κοιτάζοντας την οροφή του γκαράζ μπορούμε να έχουμε μία καλή εικόνα του πως μετασκευάστηκε το πλοίο. Το ίδιο μπορούμε να δούμε και σε _αυτή τη φωτό_, παρατηρώντας τόσο την οροφή όσο και το "δάπεδο", ότι δηλαδή η πρύμη του πλοίου προ μετασκευής ήταν στρογγυλεμένη.

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Πάμε λοιπόν παρακάτω, μιας και νομίζω ότι αρκετά ασχοληθήκαμε με τα ...ΙΜΟ του πλοίου.
> 
> Να προσθέσω μόνο, ότι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ήταν αδελφό πλοίο με το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ _του Πόρτο Ράφτη_, όπως μπορούμε να διαπιστώσουμε αν συγκρίνουμε _αυτή τη φωτό_ του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ από την Νάξο, με _αυτή τη φωτό_ του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ (προ μετασκευής) από το _shipfriends.gr_. Μόνες τους διαφορές (από όσο μπορώ να διακρίνω) το ότι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ είχε σκεπασμένο γκαράζ, και η γέφυρα του ήταν ένα ντεκ ψηλότερα. Και τα δύο βέβαια είχαν κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο Ν. Σάββα στο Πέραμα το 1967 και 1968, και τα δύο -συμπτωματικά πιστεύω- αναφερόντουσαν ότι διαλύθηκαν το 1974 στο Πέραμα.
> 
> Άρα τελικά το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ (ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ) είχε περισσότερα αδελφάκια από ότι πιστεύαμε !!! 
> 
> Νεκτάριε, να παρατηρήσω ότι σε _αυτή τη φωτό_ που ανέβασες χθες, κοιτάζοντας την οροφή του γκαράζ μπορούμε να έχουμε μία καλή εικόνα του πως μετασκευάστηκε το πλοίο. Το ίδιο μπορούμε να δούμε και σε _αυτή τη φωτό_, παρατηρώντας τόσο την οροφή όσο και το "δάπεδο", ότι δηλαδή η πρύμη του πλοίου προ μετασκευής ήταν στρογγυλεμένη.


Ετσι ακριβως ηταν οι μετασκευες σε ολες τις παντοφλες που ηταν στρογγυλεμενες οι πρυμες τους. Ιδιου τυπου μετασκευη ειχε και το γιωργιος διωγος-οδυσσεας 2

----------

